# Mara X Temp Fluctuation



## NelsonH (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi All,

Love my Mara X, purchased last Sept. Best HEX machine I've owned (NS Oscar, Expobar Lever). But in the last month, I've noticed a change that has me perplexed.

With factory settings (brew temp bias) and standby mode off, my steam pressure typically idled at about 1 bar when I got it (rising, as designed, after pulling a shot). About a month ago, it started idling at 1.5-1.75 bar all the time. As a result, we've seen a degradation in shot quality, and a marked increase in the amount of water ejected by the OPV into the drip tray ( a PIA, as it's already small).

Anyone else experience this? Any fixes?

cheers!

.Nelson


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@NelsonH - Nelson - Welcome. There's a whole thread about people having issues with the MaraX recently, all sort of things: Poor steaming, triggering of safety valve, etc, etc.

Most likely that's the culprit. Have you contacted your retailer? Machine should be under warranty still.

There's also a thread about re-routing the OPV hose back to the inlet of the pump - so you won't loose all that water. Or, you can just re-route back to the tank, but you'll need to make a little cut in the tank to put the hose through.

And, just checking...

Can you confirm the position of the switches under the drip tray and on the side of the trip tray? i.e.: Are you 100% sure you are operating in Brew priority mode?


----------



## NelsonH (Jan 28, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @NelsonH - Nelson - Welcome. There's a whole thread about people having issues with the MaraX recently, all sort of things: Poor steaming, triggering of safety valve, etc, etc.
> 
> Most likely that's the culprit. Have you contacted your retailer? Machine should be under warranty still.
> 
> ...


 Thx for the quick response MRS.To answer your Qs:

Contacted retailer, who in turn reached out to "numerous techs and the US Lelit importer" who said "the machine can idle at 1.75 bar, and can jump around - nothing to worry about. The brain unit is in control, managing the system. "

I did see the mod thread and am considering, but this wasn't a huge issue before the temp drift started. Am I wrong to resist modding a brand new machine? Should perform to spec, shouldn't it?

Switches are set correctly ("up" for side switch, "middle" for tray switch). confirmed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@NelsonH - the only thing I can think is what 1st line is saying in this video.

check it out:


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

> 29 minutes ago, MediumRoastSteam said:
> 
> @NelsonH - the only thing I can think is what 1st line is saying in this video.
> 
> check it out:


 I can't really follow what he's saying about water.

Don't use water that will scale.

Don't use water that is pure because it might contain lots of dissolved oxygen or carbon dioxide and so would be a corrosion/oxide forming concern. Even though oxidation occurs when metal has been in contact with water, any water, or even atmospheric moisture, and is exposed to air.

Also don't remineralise DI water to a specific known spec because that'll cause corrosion....or oxidation....or scale. Maybe both?

Instead you should only use magical "softened" tap water. Because that means it won't scale or contain dissolved gases...

I'm surprised to hear oxidation can affect heat transfer...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> I can't really follow what he's saying about water.
> 
> Don't use water that will scale.
> 
> ...


 Yeah. I was a bit miffed too. As I was thinking maybe I should start using orange juice instead. 🤣🤣🤣🤣 - or maybe some magic water you could get from 1st Line Springs.

My only take from that video and, sorry if it wasn't clear @NelsonH , is there it might have been your probe/temp sensor have scaled and therefore is erroneously reading the temperature. What's the water you use like?


----------



## NelsonH (Jan 28, 2021)

Oy. I use only fresh rainwater fallen from Himalayan clouds in rainbow encrusted skies. 🙄

LA water is hard, and everything here tends to develop scale build-up. However, we use filtered water from our Samsung fridge dispenser, and the Lelit in-tank water softener. It's such a new machine, I can hardly imagine scale building in any significant way, but who knows. We've run maybe 30 fils through the tank (60 litters or so).

Does the MX probe live in the water, or outside the tank? Descaling after such a short time, again, seems extreme.

appreciate all your feedback!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NelsonH said:


> Does the MX probe live in the water, or outside the tank


 As far as I know, it's inside. As for the rest, I'll have to pass on what could be wrong. As said above, there's another thread here with a few of us having to return the machines back to base to have the sensor replaced. Think thread is called "MaraX Steam Issues" or something like that.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

NelsonH said:


> Oy. I use only fresh rainwater fallen from Himalayan clouds in rainbow encrusted skies. 🙄
> 
> LA water is hard, and everything here tends to develop scale build-up. However, we use filtered water from our Samsung fridge dispenser, and the Lelit in-tank water softener. It's such a new machine, I can hardly imagine scale building in any significant way, but who knows. We've run maybe 30 fils through the tank (60 litters or so).
> 
> ...


 I think it looks likely you've fallen foul of a faulty temperature probe or two, or three? I don't know anything about the MaraX other than it has probes in unexpected places.

However having said that your water treatment might not be adequate. It probably isn't. And when you use a service boiler to steam milk (the only boiler in the MaraX) without draining it periodically minerals will build up if there are any present in the water you're putting in.


----------

